# Congress Lake/Mogadore



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Completely skimmed over on east side(towards Palm) Saturday morning. Should be getting "right" this week with sub 20 degree nighttime temps! BigDaddy, get to dancin'!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How long does it take for the ice to be fish able with temps at and well below freezing??? This weeked?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

About an inch for 24hrs below freezing, if this keeps up there will more than likely be fishable ice off Palm by the weekend if you could manage to find some open water in the sespool.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It will probably get screwed up next week when it warms into the 50's and rains as they are predicting.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

has anybody had a chance to look at it ??? if it was skimmed over last Saturday im thinking it'll be worth looking at by this weekend.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hummmmmm

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If I don't get called in tonight or early in morning I'll check it out tomorrow. I won't be going fishing on Palm this year but if I get a chance I'll check it out for u guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. I live a couple miles down the road. Would have checked it out tonight. I don't fish palm I rather fish my open water spot.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Fishingful, thats my old stomping grounds. Grew up in Brimfield. We'll have to wet a line together at moggy soon !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wont be to much longer guys !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

May throw the gear in the truck and check Moggy out Friday morning following my Thursday night work shift. (Im working Geauga County these days... East Branch & Ladue Reservoir areas)

Will post my field observations and/or catch results!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Fishingful,  thats my old stomping grounds. Grew up in Brimfield. We'll have to wet a line together at moggy soon !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think I met you out there before. East of CLR a few years ago. Hopefully we get ice soon so I can take you up on that.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That pic of lovin life is the first time ever he fished outside of a shanty. We crossed a milestone that day...... And we also pounded the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha that was a cool pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

lovin life said:


> Wont be to much longer guys !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That a blimp hanger in the left background LL???


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea that was between the islands that day I think. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

A fellow member just sent me a photo of him icefishing a pond in heartville right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Yea that was between the islands that day I think.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Yes it was I remember Cuz we didn't really get em going till magic hour that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

